# Duprasi



## Marcia (Aug 23, 2009)

Does anyone on here own some? What are they like to keep?
I would absolutely love some, their so cute :flrt:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Yes! There are awesome to keep!!!

Truly the most under rated little rodent I have ever come across.

They, especially males, make really sweet docile little pets and they are incredibly clean and tidy. You can look in my tanks and you wouldn't know anyone lived there LOL

They have the cutest habit of sleeping upside down and will happily sleep in your hand.

Diet is a doddle. They do well on Gerbil mix with the odd additions of other seeds, dried insects or live and hay/herbage.

Love a sand bath.

Can't climb.

Don't tend to chew.

Incredibly cute too :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

These are definitely on my "one day" list


----------



## LyddicleaveBurrow (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi ,

Duprasi are fantastic creatures :flrt::flrt::flrt: -and as Pouchie said a really under rated little beastie.

Their habit of sleeping on their back with their paws tucked into their chest is enchanting.

They are wonderful for handling and I am very suprised that they are not more popular pets.

I wouldn't be without them in my rodentry :flrt::flrt::flrt:

Heather.


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

oooooh now i'm intrigued, anyone have any pics of them?


----------



## Marcia (Aug 23, 2009)

Does anyone know of any breeders not very far away from Lincolnshire?

How much are they on average? 

And has anyone got some pics? :flrt:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I would like pictures too! :flrt:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Here are some : victory:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Marcia said:


> Does anyone know of any breeders not very far away from Lincolnshire?
> 
> How much are they on average?
> 
> And has anyone got some pics? :flrt:


About £20 and you could try Luce @ New World Exotics in Nottingham or you could try www.debonaireexotics.co.uk

They are not as easy to find as you would think because they are not straight forward to breed plus demand has been very low for a long time so not many breeders are able to keep going with them, sadly.


----------



## Marcia (Aug 23, 2009)

Pouchie said:


> Here are some : victory:
> 
> image
> 
> ...


Awww :flrt:My heart just melted :flrt:



Pouchie said:


> About £20 and you could try Luce @ New World Exotics in Nottingham or you could try www.debonaireexotics.co.uk
> 
> They are not as easy to find as you would think because they are not straight forward to breed plus demand has been very low for a long time so not many breeders are able to keep going with them, sadly.


Thanks, i will try them :2thumb:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

If anyone is going to the big 'Bradford' show in Harrogate - look out for the Exotic Keepers Forum educational display and you will be able to see Duprasi in the fur :2thumb:


----------



## Marcia (Aug 23, 2009)

Pouchie said:


> If anyone is going to the big 'Bradford' show in Harrogate - look out for the Exotic Keepers Forum educational display and you will be able to see Duprasi in the fur :2thumb:


Too far for me unfortunately


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

Oh they are :flrt:

They have some for sale in a local shop, I didnt see them though as they were sleeping, but didnt know they were that cute. I may have to go back for a look at the weekend.


----------



## vipera (May 28, 2007)

*duprasi*



marthaMoo said:


> Oh they are :flrt:
> 
> They have some for sale in a local shop, I didnt see them though as they were sleeping, but didnt know they were that cute. I may have to go back for a look at the weekend.


 
which shop was that? I'm in devon as well and i'd like to see these in the flesh too!


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Pouchie said:


> About £20 and you could try Luce @ New World Exotics in Nottingham or you could try www.debonaireexotics.co.uk
> 
> They are not as easy to find as you would think because they are not straight forward to breed plus demand has been very low for a long time so not many breeders are able to keep going with them, sadly.


 
This shop is just down the road from me, they still had at least one of these left last week.


----------



## Marcia (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm finding a lot of conflicting advice about wether they should be kept in pairs or alone.
Should be they be kept in pairs or by themselves?


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Marcia said:


> I'm finding a lot of conflicting advice about wether they should be kept in pairs or alone.
> Should be they be kept in pairs or by themselves?


 
Yes, you will. When they were new to the pet trade everyone plastered information all over the web about how sociable they are which is, on the whole, incorrect. That info is still circulated.

They are pretty solitary and best kept alone.

They CAN be kept in pairs or groups if raised together but usually wind up 'declanning' or falling out - somewhere down the line.


----------



## Marcia (Aug 23, 2009)

Pouchie said:


> Yes, you will. When they were new to the pet trade everyone plastered information all over the web about how sociable they are which is, on the whole, incorrect. That info is still circulated.
> 
> They are pretty solitary and best kept alone.
> 
> They CAN be kept in pairs or groups if raised together but usually wind up 'declanning' or falling out - somewhere down the line.


Thanks for clearing that up : victory:


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

vipera said:


> which shop was that? I'm in devon as well and i'd like to see these in the flesh too!


Whats it worth :whistling2:

I will pm you :2thumb:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Come on guys don't fight over it :lol2:

You have a breeder right there in Barnstaple you could smile sweetly to :2thumb:

(LyddicleaveBurrow :notworthy: )


----------



## LyddicleaveBurrow (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi 

As Pouchie said I breed these wonderful creatures and hope to have some more Duprasi pups available early next year.

I too have found that they should really be kept as solitary creatures. When I first started keepng them I found conflicting advice. I originally had two sisters living together and they started to fight when they were six months old. At a later date I had two sisters that had been reared by one of my Mongolian gerbils (their mother had run out of milk) - these too fell out when they were a few months old. None of my mature Duprasi have tolerated company for very long - even breeding pairs are only put together for a few days.

They really are best kept as solitary creatures.

Although Duprasi are aggressive to their own kind, they are fantastic with people.:flrt::flrt: They make really wonderful pets.

Heather.


----------



## Marcia (Aug 23, 2009)

LyddicleaveBurrow said:


> Hi
> 
> As Pouchie said I breed these wonderful creatures and hope to have some more Duprasi pups available early next year.
> 
> ...


Yay! : victory:
Let me know if you have any litters : victory:

I've kept and bred Mongolian gerbils for a few years now so i'm ready to move onto the next gerbil species


----------



## Miadoherty_ (Jul 19, 2018)

Does anyone know any breeders in Ireland/Northern Ireland? I'm desperate for one. I've kept all sorts when it comes to rodents and small animals. But nothing as adorable and unique as a duprasi.


----------

